

Fertilizer Plant Explodes in Waco, TX - bogrollben
http://www.kxxv.com/story/22007902/explosioin

======
adharmad
Sorry to be "that guy" but why is this on HN? The last few days I see HN get
more CNNish.

~~~
goostavos
No, I completely agree. While this _is_ incredibly interesting -- the video a
few comments down is absolutely crazy -- this is _not_ a Hacker News article.

I'm sure this is due to Boston. Seeing another "explosion" headline is likely
to peak interest (at least it did with mine). But again, doesn't really fit in
with what a Hacker News article should be.

------
bogrollben
Live video of the explosion. Watch the 0:29 second mark.
[http://www.kwkt.com/news/caught-camera-fertilizer-plant-
expl...](http://www.kwkt.com/news/caught-camera-fertilizer-plant-explosion-
near-waco)

~~~
speeder
A video never do justice to a explosion, yet this looks ridicously violent,
very different from the videos from Boston...

------
bogrollben
I thought this was a nuclear explosion at first:

[https://twitter.com/NewsBreaker/status/324705609314340867/ph...](https://twitter.com/NewsBreaker/status/324705609314340867/photo/1)

------
gonzo
Not Waco, West.

~~~
scarecrowbob
True, though it's close enough to Waco to use it as a reference.

~~~
gonzo
20 miles

